# Taste of the Wild



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

So the UPS just dropped off my samples, which i gotta say got here in only a couple days. I have been feeding chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul, but i dont think Nessa cares too much for the chicken flavor. So wish us good luck on TotW!


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok, im probably not supposed to post after myself but thought i would give a quick update. I mixed a sample bag of the high prairie formula in with the chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul, and nessa picked out and just ate the TotW.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

My dog LOVES the TOTW Pacific Stream formula! I just signed up for samples of the other foods--hopefully they get here as quick as yours did.


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

They sent me samples of all the formulas. Usually Nessa would eat only if she was really hungry. So far she seems to be enjoying the food quite a bit. Good luck on your samples arriving quickly.


----------



## rescue luvr (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello all! I am new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Jessica and I have 3 canine children. I am switching them to TOTW tonight. I have been lurking around this forum and others to see what people think and it seems that this has all the things that I am looking for in a dog food. My choc. lab/chessy mix has a ton of issues that I am looking to correct and I figured this was a good next step (after other food changes and vet bills). 

The only issue I am seeing with to TOTW food (without even trying it) is, there is only 1 store in my town that sells it, the largest bag is only 30 lbs (with 3 dogs, 30 lbs goes fast) and it is more expensive than the last food I was on. I don't mind the price, if it can help my dogs.

My question is, is there a less expensive dog food with maybe more poundage that can be mixed with the TOTW to supplement and cut back the trips to the dog food store or in everyone's opinion, should it stand on it's own?

Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

rescue luvr said:


> Hello all! I am new to the forum and wanted to introduce myself. My name is Jessica and I have 3 canine children. I am switching them to TOTW tonight. I have been lurking around this forum and others to see what people think and it seems that this has all the things that I am looking for in a dog food. My choc. lab/chessy mix has a ton of issues that I am looking to correct and I figured this was a good next step (after other food changes and vet bills).
> 
> The only issue I am seeing with to TOTW food (without even trying it) is, there is only 1 store in my town that sells it, the largest bag is only 30 lbs (with 3 dogs, 30 lbs goes fast) and it is more expensive than the last food I was on. I don't mind the price, if it can help my dogs.
> 
> ...


I would keep 2 or 3 of the 30 pound bags on hand, and rotate the varieties.


----------



## rescue luvr (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks! I will be buying at least 2 bags at a time after I see some results. Can you switch between the varieties without problem? I bought the salmon variety first because it was closer to the protein/fat quantity my old food had. I think switching would give the dogs a greater variety, but I don't want to get the GI upsets that switching between foods can cause.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

rescue luvr said:


> Thanks! I will be buying at least 2 bags at a time after I see some results. Can you switch between the varieties without problem? I bought the salmon variety first because it was closer to the protein/fat quantity my old food had. I think switching would give the dogs a greater variety, but I don't want to get the GI upsets that switching between foods can cause.


I switch between the three flavors with no problems. I get the 15lb bags which lasts my dog three months. When I'm down to about a weeks worth of food I buy a new bag and dump the old one on top. Then just feed as usually, I've never had a problem doing this way and she's been on TOTW for over a year now.


----------



## rescue luvr (Apr 25, 2010)

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> I switch between the three flavors with no problems. I get the 15lb bags which lasts my dog three months. When I'm down to about a weeks worth of food I buy a new bag and dump the old one on top. Then just feed as usually, I've never had a problem doing this way and she's been on TOTW for over a year now.


WOW, if a 15 lb bag could last me 3 months LOL. Thanks! I will definitely try that. I am actually really excited about this change. Like I said, my lab/chessy mix has some issues that I have read in reviews could be solved by changing to this food. And, I guess, this way, they get that variety and get fish and meat. Win, win for everyone!


----------



## SCarro0927 (Apr 24, 2010)

I have MiniPins and an American Bulldog & a A.P.B.T.; all do EXCELLENT on TOTW and have been thriving on it for about one year now. Usually we use the Pacific Stream but I do switch every other month to a bag of the "flavor" that has a mostly yellow bag---I think it might be the Bison variety? I do notice a slight more gas on the yellow bag than on the Salmon based one but not alot and, after all, I do have terriers & bulldogs which are prone to gas, gas, gas ;-)


----------



## rescue luvr (Apr 25, 2010)

sorry about the gas! I know how that can be. My dogs aren't that gassy- well, it comes out on occasion, I am mostly switching because of my lab/chessy. He has recurrent ear infections (yeast mostly), dry, flaky skin, he chews on his feet A LOT! and he has such a sensitive stomach... he can eat grass, sticks, dirt all day outside, but change his food up a bit and he gets diarrhea. haha, it is kind of funny, well, not funny, but you know what I mean. So, I am excited about this switch!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I have discovered that I CAN'T switch between the formulas. He appears to be allergic to something in the Prairie one. UGH. Scrappy is allergic to EVERYTHING! He can safely eat the Pacific Stream one...


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Jod-dog said:


> I have discovered that I CAN'T switch between the formulas. He appears to be allergic to something in the Prairie one. UGH. Scrappy is allergic to EVERYTHING! He can safely eat the Pacific Stream one...


Could it be chicken or egg product? I know that both the HP and WL formulas contain poultry. The PS variety also contains the least amount of different protein sources so it is good for a dog with allergies.

LIST OF INGREDIENTS:

HP:
Bison, lamb meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, roasted bison, roasted venison, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal

WL:
Duck, duck meal, chicken meal, egg product, sweet potatoes, peas, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), potatoes, roasted quail, roasted duck, smoked turkey, natural flavor, tomato pomace, ocean fish meal

PS:
Salmon, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, salmon meal, smoked salmon, potato fiber


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

If you find you like the food ask someone at the store to order you the larger size. Most places will do that for you.


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

How do I get free samples? I really like to switch Puck to TotW, but I'd like to see if he likes it first.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Morrwyn said:


> How do I get free samples? I really like to switch Puck to TotW, but I'd like to see if he likes it first.


Go to tasteofthewildpetfood.com and find the contact button, just ask and you shall receive!


----------



## rescue luvr (Apr 25, 2010)

momof3 said:


> If you find you like the food ask someone at the store to order you the larger size. Most places will do that for you.


I will ask, I was talking to a woman that works there about the size and she never mentioned ordering a larger size... maybe if I go to a manager or something. Thanks for the advice.

Also, I can't believe the difference. Last night we started the TOTW and have had 2 meals already and Kai has gone right to his bowl and finished it off without any prodding. The last food we were trying, he would walk away from and only eat it if I was in there making him. Good Sign already!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Nessa said:


> So the UPS just dropped off my samples, which i gotta say got here in only a couple days. I have been feeding chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul, but i dont think Nessa cares too much for the chicken flavor. So wish us good luck on TotW!


I just noticed, you're in NH, I don't think I knew that! Whereabouts, if you don't mind me asking? Gilford here (outside Laconia)


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

SCarro0927 said:


> I have MiniPins and an American Bulldog & a A.P.B.T.; all do EXCELLENT on TOTW and have been thriving on it for about one year now. Usually we use the Pacific Stream but I do switch every other month to a bag of the "flavor" that has a mostly yellow bag---I think it might be the Bison variety? I do notice a slight more gas on the yellow bag than on the Salmon based one but not alot and, after all, I do have terriers & bulldogs which are prone to gas, gas, gas ;-)


Susan! How the heck are you?


----------



## meggels (Mar 8, 2010)

I Love TOTW and so do my dogs!! 

I rotate between the flavors, and my boxer is fine, but it seems Abbie might have an allergy to the pacific stream one? Which is weird, but she seemed to be scratcing/itching A LOT for the few weeks she ate that. A few days ago I switched her back to the fowl formula, so will see if there's an improvement, or perhaps it's just spring time allergies??


----------



## natron20 (Mar 14, 2010)

We picked up our rescue on Saturday and had the TOTW samples waiting. The foster mom forgot to send us a little bit of his old food to transition with so he went straight to TOTW. Let me tell you that dog hits his bowl with such vigor it kind of makes me want to grab a spoon and see if his enthusiasm is warranted! 

Irregardless I don't think you can go wrong with TOTW.


----------



## LaurenE (Mar 16, 2010)

Started my crew on TOTW High Prairie yesterday and its going well so far. Didn't realize you could get free samples of all the flavors though! I just went to the website and requested some lol. I'd love to try it with my kitties too. I also was pleasantly surprised by the very reasonable price. Wish I'd tried it sooner!


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

rescue luvr- did you check all these locations listed on their site? You can also print off $5 off coupon on tractor supply site towards your next purchase of $25 or more. 

Hudson's Hardware Inc.
77 Amelia Church Road
Clayton, North Carolina 27520
Phone: 919-553-3030
Distance: 0.8 miles


Canine Services LLC
5533 NC Hwy 42 W
Garner, North Carolina 27529
Phone: 919-772-9848
Distance: 7.0 miles



Tractor Supply #502
1201 Mammoth Drive
Knightdale, North Carolina 27545
Phone: 919-266-5628
Distance: 10.5 miles


Carolina Pet Supply
322 McCormick St
Garner, North Carolina 27529
Phone: 919-773-0014
Distance: 11.6 miles



Tractor Supply #363
1401 South Pollock
Selma, North Carolina 27576
Phone: 919-965-6762
Distance: 12.3 miles


----------



## rescue luvr (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah, I bought my bag at Hudson's and am going to call the other places to see if they are a little less expensive. I think the 30# bag is the largest they sell though, so I will be buying 2 bags at a time! Thanks for your help! 

And, I will definitely download the coupon. I love coupons! I wish there was a way to do a frequent buyer's program with dog food. Like when you go to lunch and you get a punch card... after so many you get a free bag. That would be great. We were on Canidae for a while and they actually did that. I would get a 40# bag after purchasing 10 bags.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

rescue luvr said:


> yeah, I bought my bag at Hudson's and am going to call the other places to see if they are a little less expensive. I think the 30# bag is the largest they sell though, so I will be buying 2 bags at a time! Thanks for your help!
> 
> And, I will definitely download the coupon. I love coupons! I wish there was a way to do a frequent buyer's program with dog food. Like when you go to lunch and you get a punch card... after so many you get a free bag. That would be great. We were on Canidae for a while and they actually did that. I would get a 40# bag after purchasing 10 bags.


taste of the wild is actually pretty cheap, i just realized.
$9.99 for the smallest bag (5 or 6 pound, cant remember).


----------



## jlfourni (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone feed TOTW to a large dog? I have a Golden Retriever/Lab mix and I was looking at TOTW. I see that they have 30lb bags.. does anyone know how long this usually lasts them for for a 70-80 lb dog?

Thanks!


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have an 80lb Lab and I feed TOTW Pacific Stream. A 15lb bag lasts almost 3 weeks. Now take into count that we are also training pretty heavy on some days so some days he gets more and some days he will get less if he gets some "real" food


----------



## spitzmaus (Oct 1, 2009)

I tried feeding TOTW. My dogs didn't do well on this food, I took my
dogs off of it I'm feeding Verus Chicken with Dogwell can, They are
doing really great, But a lot of people I no are feeding TOTW and their
dogs are doing fantastic on it. good luck to your dogs,


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I just got my samples today. Waiting for the BF to get home so we can try watch Puck try them.


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> I just noticed, you're in NH, I don't think I knew that! Whereabouts, if you don't mind me asking? Gilford here (outside Laconia)


I am actually pretty close by, i'm in Bristol. Which is about 20-25 minutes outside of Laconia.

Well Nessa has been on the Pacific Stream for a little bit now and is doing very well. It's the first food she will actually eat when i put it down instead of taking a few bites and walking away until she gets really hungry.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Nessa said:


> I am actually pretty close by, i'm in Bristol. Which is about 20-25 minutes outside of Laconia.
> 
> Well Nessa has been on the Pacific Stream for a little bit now and is doing very well. It's the first food she will actually eat when i put it down instead of taking a few bites and walking away until she gets really hungry.


We're pretty nearby! Where do you buy your dog food?


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

I get it from the local hardware store here in town.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Nessa said:


> I get it from the local hardware store here in town.


That's good to know, i'll check it out when I'm in town the next time, I bet there aren't many hardware stores there!


----------



## Nessa (Mar 26, 2010)

Nope it's the only one in town haha. They have a decent selection of dog food though. I could probably find food a little cheaper elsewhere but the people are very ncie and are willing to order anything i want so i keep going back.


----------



## DarkUncle (Feb 10, 2010)

There's really only one caution I would make concerning Taste of the Wild. Be careful feeding it to large breed pups. They do not show it anywhere on their website so I emailed them concerning calcium/phosphorous levels.

Here is the response:

_Thank you for your inquiry.

I'm sorry you were not able to find the information you were seeking on our
website. However, the Guaranteed Analysis information and format is
actually regulated. Based on your inquiry, and the interest of others, it
might be beneficial to add it to the FAQs section, though. Thank you for
the suggestion. 

The Wetlands dry food formula has the following content, shown in as-fed
units:

Calcium: 2.1%
Phosphorus: 1.4%
Ash: 9.5%

Along with the calcium and phosphorus levels, the total calorie intake in
relation to energy expenditure is important for large-breed dogs. You'll
want to keep your PWD in a lean body condition so as not to put stress on
growing bones/joints._

She gave me this info specifically for the Wetlands formula because I had mentioned that my puppy came from the breeder on this food. I'm not certain if this is consistent with the other formulas but it is worth noting.

Regards,
Chris


----------

